# Send BFN vibes my way?



## Croc-O-Dile

:dohh: Wtf. We used a damn condom! I'm starting to freak out cause I ovulated early, around the same time OH and I DTD. and for two days I've had splitting headaches and felt nauseous. When I was pregnant with Olivia my morning sickness starred super early, like at conception. As soon as my HCG levels went up my sickness started. 

I'm being super paranoid right now, and I know I'm probably not pregnant, but if you could all send me BFN dust that'd be great :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

******BFN Dust*****


----------



## Char.due.jan

A heap of BFN dust coming right your way!!!! 

Please return the favour too! I haven't been all too careful recently :dohh:


----------



## lucy_x

:dust: for a BFN!!


----------



## x__amour

BFN Dust! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Thanks girls! I mean, if I was, I'd still look at them as a blessing. But now would not be ideal timing! Hey God, give one of the LTTTC my BFP this cycle, okay? I think that's a fair deal.

:dust: BFN dust for Char!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh hope its bfn !
I swear to god i felt pregnant awhile ago even tho I have an IUD, i was so freaked, but anyone was all in my head cause i got bfp, then my period a few days later :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

BFN:dust:BFN


----------



## aidensxmomma

:bfn::dust::bfn:

There's some BFN dust for you. :)


----------



## Burchy314

BFN :dust:

I have been feeling pregnant too, but I know I am not because I havent even DTD :dohh:


----------



## Desi's_lost

-Sends negative dusties for ya-


----------



## bbyno1

[BFN :dust:


----------



## faolan5109

No baby dust to you man!


----------



## nadinek

BFN dust to you!


----------



## lizardbreath

sending negitive dust your way!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

[-X

:bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:


----------



## mayb_baby

:bfn::dust::bfn:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Oi, waiting is driving me crazy. Doesn't help any that I'm having a lot of the same early symptoms that I had with Livi. The headaches, the exhaustion, the cramps, the nausea, the dreams I had a month ago that I was pregnant (I never dream of having babies. Ever. I kept having dreams I was pregnant, a month later I got pregnant with Kenley. I kept having dreams I was pregnant, a month later I was pregnant with Livi. Last month I was having dreams I was pregnant. I'm breaking that cycle.) But, to help calm myself, I'll list all the logical, non-pregnancy related reasons why I could be having them.

Headaches- I have back & neck problems. My neck may be out of line again.
Exhaustion- I have a 10 month old. nuff said.
Cramps- PMS
Nausea- It's been SUPER hot out lately and I dehydrate easily, which makes me nauseous. 
The Dreams- I really don't have a logical reason for this. Other than they're dreams.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Sending BFN your wayy!!


----------



## JessdueJan

Sending BFN vibes your way...I'm also in need of some too. 
Clearly got carried away in the heat of the moment :dohh:


----------



## abbSTAR

:dust:
hope you all get your AF soon,
Glad I'm not the only one who feels pregnant even when there's NO WAY I can be :haha:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Hope everyone gets their AFs soon! :bfn: vibes!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Laura! I had no idea you were pregnant again! Where the hell have I been haha! Congratulations :D


----------



## MommyGrim

:bfn::dust::bfn:


----------



## lily123

Hope you get your BFN babe!
Although, considering you only had sex what? a week before? I doubt you'd be having signs this early, i mean, is it even possible?
Unless you're a phsycic :winkwink:

P.s. i don't get why Lorna's thread was locked, and this one hasn't been?


----------



## Jo

Probably because it was on the second page and hadn't been see, until it was dragged back to the top of the first page :shrug:


----------



## lily123

Jo said:


> Probably because it was on the second page and hadn't been see, until it was dragged back to the top of the first page :shrug:

Ah okay :)
Was just wondering if there was something i was missing, i'm not really all clued up about the new rules just yet thats all :haha:


----------



## Jo

:lol: No probs, took me a while to catch up!, we will move threads though as we see fit to the approriate forums, sometimes it just needs a little discussing and we are a bit hit and miss over the weekends x


----------



## heather92

I hope you get your BFN, Ally! I don't know how I missed this thread for so long, geeze... my lurking hasn't been very effective lately. :haha:


----------

